
Wireshark 3.0.0 Released - thatguythatname
https://www.wireshark.org/docs/relnotes/wireshark-3.0.0.html
======
ehnto
Ah Wireshark. Brings me back to my teens, wardriving around a sleepy rural
town and getting excited about seeing ARP packets in the wild. I don't have a
nefarious bone in my body and of course I knew everyone in the town so, it was
just curiosity. Really all we wanted was something faster than dialup.

~~~
huxflux
Those were the days!
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wardriving](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wardriving)

